# Der Schrottsammler Angel Erfolg



## Ravemind (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo hallo Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Erfolg Der Schrottsammler, ich finde die Treibende Wrackteile nich, hab schon überall nach der Lösung im Internet gesucht doch ich finde nix
wäre nett wenn mir jmd helfen könnte.. danke
mfg


----------



## Albra (24. Oktober 2008)

20-30gebiete am meer sind die wrackteile


----------



## Totemwächter (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich mein am stand von BB (bootybay, Beute bucht) gibt es recht viele Wrackteile.


----------



## Ravemind (24. Oktober 2008)

ok <3 ich werde da mal nachsehen danke !


----------



## Segojan (24. Oktober 2008)

Mir fallen da folgende Gebiete ein:

- An der Vergessenen Küste in Feralas 
- In Süderstade (am Steg) sind gelegentlich welche
- Im Sumpfland (vom Hafen bis an die Grenze zum Arathihochland) ist auch häufig Treibgut, ob die allerdings schon zu den "Wrackteilen" zählen, weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## Thaielb (25. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal in Dubkelkueste, da sind jede Menge Wrackteile.


----------



## KArzzor (25. Oktober 2008)

an fast jeder kütste kanns so wrack teile geben, die meisten glaube ich bei ratschet gesehen zu haben


----------



## Matzushima (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich suche auch " Treibende Wrackteile " und ich finde die einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wäre nice, wenn jemand mal genaue Angaben machen könnte.

Für die Leute, die auch für den Erfolg suchen :

Treibgut der Dampfpumpe - Zangarmarschen
Schiffswrackteile - Küste von Sumpfland / Süderstadt
Blutsegelwrackteile - südliche Küste vom Schlingendornen Tal
Treibholzwrackteile - nördliche Küste vom Schlingendornen Tal


----------



## Matzushima (31. Oktober 2008)

Habs gefunden : Strand von Tanaris *freu*


----------



## Thromkal (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die tipps :-)


----------



## ShinFlames (31. Oktober 2008)

Im Blizzforum gibts nen sehr guten und ausführlichen Guide für alle Angelachievements

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29060&sid=3


----------



## Nerregatt (1. Januar 2009)

Schiffswrackteile direkt am Friedhof vor Menethil aber auch weiter nördlich.


----------

